# Fabric Conditioner Clarification Please



## billmac (May 25, 2005)

Information please.

Browsing the forums I have come across mention of the use of fabric conditioner in the toilet in place of 'blue' chemicals. Have I understood this correctly, is it a straight quantity replacement i.e. 0ne cassette cap full per charge. Also is it chemically acceptable in the mains sewer systems.

Thanks, Bill.


----------



## dawnwynne (Nov 14, 2009)

Hi Bill

I use bio-laundry detergent, not fabric softener and it works very well. I'm sure that someone with a lot more experience than me will be along soon.


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

I use Bio washing tablets thank to this forum and it is so much better than Blue.
I know someone did mention fabric conditioner and I suppose it might soften the contents but I haven't tried that yet. :wink: 
I would think you need the enzymes in the tablets to do the job.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Smells*

Should you not use blue to kill the bugs?


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

I think the enzymes do that like they do with our washing.
IS THERE A SCIENTIST IN THE HOUSE :wink:


----------



## Autoquest (May 16, 2007)

Tesco's fabric Conditioner contains formeldyhide, I haven't used it yet but will do this summer in France


----------



## stewartwebr (May 27, 2005)

This is very interesting as we moved from our usual green fluid to another make recently and the loo did not smell so nice when used. The original green one, which I cannot remember the name of seems to have been replaced with a newly branded product which did not smell so nice.

Sorry if I'm going on a little about the smell. But really that's the only reason we use the fluid. We only use the toilet for liquids so no real reason for harsh chemicals to break down solids.

Does the washing tablets produce a nice fresh smell when you open the hatch.....on the toilet obviously :roll: 

Nice smells....you would never guess we are gay would you :lol:  

Thanks,

Stewart


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

The smell is lovely and soapy and fragrent and Ray doesnt mind emptying it now either.


----------



## laterdude (Mar 30, 2010)

Autoquest said:


> Tesco's fabric Conditioner contains formeldyhide, I haven't used it yet but will do this summer in France


Hi Guys

I'm new here - I guess I'll tell you about that in another thread - but I thought formaldehyde was one of the 'bad' chemicals for using in chemical loos as it doesn't play well with septic tanks etc. I'm no scientist so I'm ready to be shot down in flames here, and more than ready to learn from those with more experience.

Take it easy

Al


----------



## Mick757 (Nov 16, 2009)

Being new to this game as well, i trawled all the 'toilet' topics on what to use. I settled on Persil Bio liquid. Works a treat, and gives a nice smell when the loo blades open. I dont use anything in the flush tank. My caravanning mate poured scorn on my way of doing things - especially having nothing in the flush tank. But, i reasoned that ive nothing in my loo cisterns in the house - and neither has he, and they do the job as intended!


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

What do you use in the flushing tank. Just water?


----------



## JeanLuc (Jan 13, 2007)

Surely the objective is to "contain" the contents and promote break-down, not wash them, or make them nice and soft to touch!

From a confirmed Sog user.

I'll get me coat :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

FORMALDEHYDE EXPOSURE

Google Formaldehide exposure and read a few of the topics.

It is everywhere in the home. Fibreboard, Chipboard, wooden furniture. Kitchen unit carcases, worktops.

Our son used to wear a mask if he was cutting it at work By order.

Dave p


----------



## Chausson (Oct 17, 2006)

Autoquest said:


> Tesco's fabric Conditioner contains formeldyhide, I haven't used it yet but will do this summer in France


Also Asda'a, I want to get away from the formeldyhide so bought asda's fabric conditioner, at home I read the label so see it contained the dreaded stuff shall look at the label next time and also try the washing liquid.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Formaldehyde is not going to do you any harm- unless you drink it, sniff it or lock yourself in a room containing heavy quantities of the fumes.

It's not encouraged in most modern toilet fluids because it does the opposite job to that which the sewage processing works want. They want all the organic waste - faeces- broken down by bacteria etc while formaldehyde prevents that.

However, some flushed down a domestic loo is going to be so dilute by the time it gets to the sewage treatment works that it will not make any difference. If all the users of a country campsite use it and it all goes to the same small village sewage works then it will make a difference.

It's a preservative ( that's -ive not -if) ! I've not been aware of it in fabric softener but guess that is why it is there - to stop the stuff forming black mould in your washing machine dispenser drawer if left for too long. It surprises me though as there are less controversial products.

Google wiki to see what fabric softener is and does.


G


----------



## Autoquest (May 16, 2007)

Chausson said:


> Autoquest said:
> 
> 
> > Tesco's fabric Conditioner contains formeldyhide, I haven't used it yet but will do this summer in France
> ...


Formaldehyde's a good thing isn't it? If it's good enough for Thetford it's good enough for me 8)


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Autoquest said:


> Formaldehyde's a good thing isn't it? If it's good enough for Thetford it's good enough for me 8)


Now you're being provocative ! :wink:

G


----------



## davenlyn (Apr 27, 2006)

Try Vanish pink, it works really well, it was recommended to us by TinaGlen so I cant take the credit


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

How much of this stuff are you guy's sticking in your thetfords ? I plan to get some soon when my bio magic runs out and would like to know how much to use. 8) 

Steve


----------



## neilmac (Dec 31, 2008)

stewartwebr said:


> This is very interesting as we moved from our usual green fluid to another make recently and the loo did not smell so nice when used. The original green one, which I cannot remember the name of seems to have been replaced with a newly branded product which did not smell so nice.
> 
> Sorry if I'm going on a little about the smell. But really that's the only reason we use the fluid. We only use the toilet for liquids so no real reason for harsh chemicals to break down solids.
> 
> ...


Hi Stewart,

We're using Sainsburys Bio Washing Liquid at the rate of half a cassette capfull per use. This works really well and keeps the 'smell' fairly neutral. As an example I had to empty at a garage forecourt toilet a couple of days ago and this left the place smelling no worse than if I had been in there without the cassette 

Inside the vehicle - no smell when flap open.


----------



## Westbay (Mar 15, 2008)

From the raft of previous post here and on other forums, I think the idea is to use Bio type washing stuff in the waste tank - we do, it works fine and doesn't have the horrible "blue smell". The idea of fabric conditioner was to put some in the flush water to make it run better. The trouble was some people reported that it can 'gell up' in the punp - take a look at your washing machine and you might see what I mean.


I will refrain from any jokes about fabric conditioners make you sheets smell better 8O 8O :lol:


----------



## mark406 (Mar 18, 2010)

Westbay said:


> I will refrain from any jokes about fabric conditioners make you sheets smell better


 :rofl:

Brilliant.


----------



## beagle (Sep 25, 2005)

Are all these things OK to come into contact with the rubber seal?


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I am told that majority of motorhomes now do not have a flush tank, the water is from the fresh water tank. I would think that anything that helps combat the smells is a good idea.
So I will try the Bio washing liquid as apposed to the tablets.

cabby


----------



## Marrabone (Apr 8, 2010)

I can understand using Biological washing liquid as it contains enzymes which break down the nasty stuff. On the other hand, formaldehyde is a 'preservative' by nature, used in many processes including embalming.
I think the use of fabric conditioner can only serve to mask the smell and probably does nothing to deal with the solids.


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

I use Tesco own make Bio Tablets (green box).
I like the tablet form as it drops neatly down the hole into the cassette tank without touching the seals.

Smells soooo much better than the 'proper' stuff.

Oh, and I also like the 'single ply napkin trick'!


----------



## oldun (Nov 10, 2005)

I have read hundreds (well may be dozens) of posts recommending different types of substances to be put in the toilet but nobody ever seems to say how much they put in. Surely this is crucial.

I haven't yet found anyone recommending beer!!


----------



## neilmac (Dec 31, 2008)

neilmac said:


> ,
> 
> *We're using Sainsburys Bio Washing Liquid at the rate of half a cassette capfull per use. This works really well and keeps the 'smell' fairly neutral.*


S'cuse me? I did


----------



## daddysgirl (May 31, 2008)

what's the single ply napkin trick Hezbez???

I almost think I know the answer, given that we spent our first weekend on a 'no facilities' site last w/e 
without a loo brush - lol...........

am i right?


----------



## foll-de-roll (Oct 29, 2007)

Hi


The trouble with using a formaldehyde based chemicals, you could end up feeling a bit stiff in the mornings.


   

Andy


----------



## randonneur (Jan 25, 2007)

Autoquest said:


> Chausson said:
> 
> 
> > Autoquest said:
> ...


It might be okay in UK effluent systems but a high percentage of France is on 'Fosse Septique' (septic tanks, some with filter beds) and if you use anything with Formaldehyde in it then you will kill the bacteria that is breaking down the solids and you won't be very popular. It costs us 120 euros to have our Fosse Septique emptied.


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

> if you use anything with Formaldehyde in it then you will kill the bacteria that is breaking down the solids and you won't be very popular. It costs us 120 euros to have our Fosse Septique emptied.


Which includes the "proper" Thetford Aquakem stuff then??


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

I have been using the "Fairy Bio Sachets"(Washing Machine) for the past 9 months, prior to this I always used Chemicals Blue or Green, whichever took my fancy at the time.

I am not sure about the science and the does and don'ts of sceptic tanks, but I am sure of 2 things, the MH loo no longer smells of Chemicals, and when I empty the loo, it does appear to have broken down the waste extremely well.

Steve


----------



## Jodi1 (Mar 25, 2010)

Its a strange thing, but this is a very interesting thread :lol: 

We have a septic tank at home and we do NOT use bio wash products as they do not work well with septic tanks, killing off all those natural little bugs that break the yucky stuff down. I have been told hold raising stories of exploding septic tanks and as our motorhome is parked over the manhole covers to the tank, this could be a trifle messy  

So maybe a non bio would be better? Having finished up the 'blue' intend to find something better and nicer smelling.


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

Jodi1 said:


> Its a strange thing, but this is a very interesting thread :lol:
> 
> We have a septic tank at home and we do NOT use bio wash products as they do not work well with septic tanks, killing off all those natural little bugs that break the yucky stuff down. I have been told hold raising stories of exploding septic tanks and as our motorhome is parked over the manhole covers to the tank, this could be a trifle messy
> 
> So maybe a non bio would be better? Having finished up the 'blue' intend to find something better and nicer smelling.


Are you saying that we should be using non-Bio then ?


----------



## Jodi1 (Mar 25, 2010)

Jodi1 said:


> So maybe a non bio would be better?


Possibly :wink:


----------



## Otto-de-froste (May 20, 2005)

Oh dear

I seem to have grasped the wrong end.............

How do I get the blue stain off my melamine plates :roll:


----------



## neilmac (Dec 31, 2008)

Jodi1 said:


> Jodi1 said:
> 
> 
> > So maybe a non bio would be better?
> ...


Cassettes = bio as the enzymes are required to break down solids.

Septic Tank = non-bio as solids create their own bacteria to break down over a longer period.

Incidently, if a septic tank stops working due to killed off bacteria then simply adding dead matter - bird, mouse, rat etc will get it going again nicely 8)


----------



## oldtart (Mar 18, 2006)

What quantity of the Persil Bio Liquid do you use, Mick. It'sthe first I've heard of this.


----------



## arh (Dec 8, 2007)

Kind of on the same theme, this year is the first time that I've tried the "bio" method, I'm actually using " Sainsburys super concentrated bio liquid", (1 capful),and I must say that it does a far better job of the "jobs", if you catch my drift, than the blue ever did, plus it smells better, doesn't stain, and I don't need to carry any laundry liquid, how bad is that, I think that at the last count, what with Saddletramp and Grizzly, and a few others, I'm about £200 up on Nuke at the moment.arh. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Crindle (Feb 2, 2007)

*Bio In Bulk Holding Tank.*

Hi all......anyone out here used Bio Laundery liquid deturgent in a bulk toilet holding tank ? Our's is a 120 Litre bulk tank for black waste from a Tecma masurator marine toilet. We do get a faint smell sometimes in the van, maybe using Bio liquid detergant would solve this. Would appreciate any feed back on this application. Particularly detail of which bio product is best and quantity to be added.......thanks in appreciation.......Crindle.


----------



## TR5 (Jun 6, 2007)

foll-de-roll said:


> Hi
> The trouble with using a formaldehyde based chemicals, you could end up feeling a bit stiff in the mornings.
> Andy


Changing the subject slightly, what's wrong with feeling a bit stiff in the mornings?

Memories, Oh! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## CurlyBoy (Jan 13, 2008)

*avatar*

.....off topic, sorry, but TR5 how do you do that "piccy changing thing" with your avatar? very impressive.

thanks

curlyboy


----------



## TR5 (Jun 6, 2007)

Supply a mod with the pictures you want, and they will do it for you.

TR5


----------



## ingram (May 12, 2005)

I have recently tried 'Lidl Bio Washing Tablets'. I have used them about four times now and they work extremely well.

I put *one* tablet in the cassette tank. I don't let the tank get too full because it is then rather heavy although I have now bought a trolley.

The tablets seem to break down solids much quicker / better than the Elsan product that I was using.

The tablets dissolve very quickly as they crumble easily.

A rough calculation suggests that each 'dose' costs about a half to two thirds the price of some 'proper' toilet additives.

Harvey


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

I feel a little stiff at night time :lol: 
dave p


----------



## CurlyBoy (Jan 13, 2008)

*Avatar*

Many thanks TR5, only just got around to reading your reply   

curlyboy


----------

